# Gravid leo pic



## princessdreamsxxx (Jul 17, 2012)

This girls first clutch was 29 eggs!!













She weighs in at just over 6kg and 1 1/2 feet long am excited about the 2nd clutch


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jul 17, 2012)

She looks great!!! How big is your male? I wish my females could put out 29 in one clutch.


----------



## princessdreamsxxx (Jul 17, 2012)

I have 2 females this big my other female is about a foot long my male is slightly bigger than the 2 big females he is a lot narrower as you would expect but he weighs around 5.5 kg


----------



## RonHays (Jul 17, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Jul 17, 2012)

That's awesome!


----------



## Neal (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm guessing not, but are you in the USA?

If by chance you are, I'll be lining up for some of their hatchlings.

Great looking tortoises!


----------



## princessdreamsxxx (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi no sorry we are in England my other little girl is the best out of them all she is stunning only a foot long at the moment she is 6 years I will post a pic tomorrow of her if you want to see? I am very proud of my bunch lol and they cost me a fortune to heat in this country but worth every penny!!


----------



## Neal (Jul 17, 2012)

Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## DesertGrandma (Jul 17, 2012)

They are absolutely gorgeous!!

I am wondering, are they babcocki or pardalis pardalis?


----------



## Tom (Jul 17, 2012)

I've never heard of a leopard dropping anywhere near 29 eggs. That's remarkable. What do you feed them, and how are they housed?


----------



## turtlelady80 (Jul 17, 2012)

She is a beautiful tortoise!!


----------



## princessdreamsxxx (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi this is my young girl she is perfect in everyway except very sulky if she does not get her own way lol 






I feed them on a very high fibre mix of grasses from our local horse shop which is quite expensive tho, but having 4 Leo's this big they soon eat it I give them every day fresh spring greens, curly kale, green beans, a little spinach, watercress, rocket and I grow fresh grass and cress and they graze all day on weeds and grass in their garden I have enclosed a pic of their complete setup they live in a heated 9x14 foot shed attached is a 9x14 foot conservatory which they just walk into then into their garden it's all open plan and has a built in walking bath they have nutrobol every other day and limestone on the other days along with cuttlefish fish that only 2 of them eat! My tortoise vet loves to see them all each year for worming and faeces checks






Oh and a lot of hibiscus and wild pansys


----------



## DesertGrandma (Jul 19, 2012)

What a wonderful home you have for your torts. No wonder they are thriving like they are. Their diet sounds better than mine, haha. Thank you for sharing your photos and information. Your torts are beautiful.


----------



## pam (Jul 19, 2012)

Great pictures


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 19, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## princessdreamsxxx (Jul 20, 2012)

Thank you it makes me happy when people comment as I am so thrilled with them they cost me a lot of money and time and I sometimes wish I lived in a hotter country to give them a better life than here in England! Where the weather is poo lol so I have tried to give them the best I can under the circumstances


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jul 20, 2012)

princessdreamsxxx said:


> Thank you it makes me happy when people comment as I am so thrilled with them they cost me a lot of money and time and I sometimes wish I lived in a hotter country to give them a better life than here in England! Where the weather is poo lol so I have tried to give them the best I can under the circumstances



I live in Arizona so feel free to send them whenever you like.


----------



## princessdreamsxxx (Jul 20, 2012)

According to the info given on the leopard tortoise section I have 3 Babcocki and 1 Pardalis?? Is this good? What is the preferred species over there? I can only go by the skin colour info as the shells are massive as you can imagine and none of the info relates very easily for adults 
If I won the lottery I would send them over to you each year during the winter if it's hot where you are?? Ha ha intact it might be cheaper for me ha ha that's if you like cleaning up massive poo their poo is enormous!!!!


----------



## princessdreamsxxx (Jul 21, 2012)

No I have just looked properly at all the skins they are all light with little brown spots lol so god knows what they are ha ha


----------



## Moozillion (Jul 21, 2012)

What a wonderful tort house!


----------

